# Apple iPad and external GPS connector



## cesarvh (Mar 19, 2013)

anyone has one? i would like to know your opinion then, does it work OK? are they cabled (or a connector which you can plugin to the ipad) or are they bluetooth? do they work as well as a build in connector? are they recognized in all apps which use GPS tracking? and most important: whats the price?
would like to know it all


----------

